# Cargador de baterias de auto con transformador de microondas



## chepao (Dic 15, 2013)

amigos tengo un transformador de microondas ya sin el secundario, mide 1.3v al darle una vuelta de alambre calibre 10
quisira ponerle el puente de diodos KBPC2506 y un par de capacitores, tengo un par de 75v 3300uf, y otro par un poco mas grandes en los cuales se lee 5200MFD, 30VDCW, 40VDC no llevan los contactos al mismo lado, estos los llevan uno a cada lado, o sea uno en cada cara, todo esto para hacerme un cargador de baterias de autos.

PERO...!!! ustedes son los expertos, y esto nomas es una idea, pero quisiera su opinion.!

no se el amperaje pero al unir dos de esas latas de las cajas de las fuentes de pc, y poner las puntas de los alambres, una  por debajo y otra por encima de las dos latas, las pone al rojo vivo en cuestion de 3 o 5 segundos.


Saludos...!!! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

Para un cargador de baterías *NO* te hacen falta los capacitores con el transformador y el puente de diodos alcanza


----------



## chepao (Dic 15, 2013)

gracias señor fogonazo..!!

entonces el puente de diodos KBPC2506  y unas 13 vueltas de alambre calibre 10 que me darian unos 16.9v serian suficientes??
 digo 16.9 porque lei al señor dosmetros que se necesitan unos 17v en vacio para cargar una bateria de auto.

de ser asi ya mismo me pongo manos a la obra..!!!


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 15, 2013)

Mmm..a ver.
Primero aclararte que eso de que pone rojo el alambre no quiere decir que vas a tener esa misma cantidad de Amperes con el cargador..Lo que pasa es que tenes una tensión muy baja por tener solo una vuelta en el secundario y eso se traduce en mucha corriete, poca tensión..A medida que vayas aumentando las vueltas y vaya aumentando la tensión ira disminuyendo la cantidad de Amperes a la salida, además de que estás haciendo un corto y esa no es la manera en que funciona un transformador.
Otra cosa, no es tan sencillo como dar una vueltas de alambre, soldar un poco aquí y otro poco allá.
Primero hay que saber cual sería la relación correcta entre primario y secundario o al menos que cantidad de vueltas tiene el primario, después habría que recalcular todo para ese nucleo y para tus necesidades.
Te recomiendo que primero aclares y afiances tus conceptos de electrícidad y electrónica así sería mucho más fácil para todos ayudarte.
En definitiva mi recomedación si quisieras de todos modos usar ese transformador sería que aproveches el nucleo y recalcules todo para volver a montarlo pero con las especificaciones que deseas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

chepao dijo:


> gracias señor fogonazo..!!
> 
> entonces el puente de diodos KBPC2506  y unas 13 vueltas de alambre calibre 10 que me darian unos 16.9v serian suficientes??
> digo 16.9 porque lei al señor dosmetros que se necesitan unos 17v en vacio para cargar una bateria de auto.
> ...



Si mediste correctamente la relación Volt-Espira tu calculo es correcto. Yo le daría 1 vuelta mas para compensar la caída sobre el puente de diodos.


----------



## chepao (Dic 15, 2013)

me esta costando dar las vueltas pero seguro caben 14 vueltas, las hare y medire denuevo..!! gracias por su recomendacion.


----------



## opamp (Dic 15, 2013)

Los hornos uondas estan hechos para trabajo intermitente de algunos minutos, un cargador trabaja en varias horas. Los foristas que utilizan los nucleos de uondas recomiendan que le agregues 20% o más de espiras al primario, ya que está diseñado para tabajar con un Beta muy proximo a Bsaturación, hay todo un post al respecto. Particularmente solo utilizo el fierro y rebobino primario y secundario.


----------



## chepao (Dic 16, 2013)

bueno les cuento la historia y la experiencia con el cargador.

hece pocos dias escuche un ruido mientras iba en mi carcacha a lo cual no tome importancia, el ventilador de radiador de mi carcacha esta directo, enciende al nomas prender el auto, como viajo muy lejos al segundo dia de haber escuchado el ruido misterioso ya sentia el motor de arranque algo debil, costaba que la carcacha arrancara, hasta que al fin empezo a recalentarse, imagino que porque ya estaba agotando la bateria, al fin no arranco mas, la bateria tiene menos de dos años, y tiene una luz verde que indica que la misma esta ok. al revisar me doy cuenta que se habia reventado la faja del 
alternador. la bateria quedo muerta, la carcacha no arranco mas.

inmediatamente pregunte aqui en el foro sobre el cargador y con la ayuda de el señor fogonazo termine el cargador, no pude meterle las 14 vueltas de alambre calibre 10, solo logre meter y  con mucho esfuerzo, si con mucho esfuerzo 11 vueltas, las cuales me dieron 14.3v
conecto a la bateria con un pcoc de temor el cargador y solo escuchaba con un poco de esperanza el zumbido sueve que hacia el transformador, el puente de diodos empezo a calentar mucho, suspende la operacion y le pongo un disipador mas grande + un cooler de los de PC a 12v, con esto fue suficiente pero como a los 5 minutos la temperatura del transformador empezo a subir y no me gusto, espere un poco pero subio mas, que hice?? le puse un ventilador pero no fue suficiente, entonces se me ocurrio ponerle con mucho cuidado sobre una olla de hierro, y sigo con la operacion, la olla se puso tibia y la temperatura del transformador bajo, claro todo esto con la ayuda del ventilador, pero no quede satisfecho con la temperatura.
al final despues de unos 45 minutos, si asi como leen, 45 minutos la luz verde de la bateria volvio a la vida, yo todavia con desconfianza, desconecto todo y me dispongo a prender la carcacha, todo un exito arranco de primera, al toque, la bateria, al momento de prender el auto tenia en sus terminales 12.1 v  estoy muy contento y les agradesco a todos por sus comentarios, y mas aun al señor fogonazo.  dejo una fotitos para que las aprecien.

saludos amigos, saludos y gracias señor fogonazo..!!!


----------



## bramu (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola estimada gente, en el buscador no encontre especificamente lo que necesito, por eso abro este tema. Estoy haciendo, como muchos, un cargador de baterias automotor a partir de un trafo de microondas. Quiero bobinar el secundario con cable de 10 mm2. Pero mi problema es en realidad el puente de diodos, que quiero hacerlo con diodos de alternador, ya que tengo varios (soy mecanico). dibuje una configuracion pero no estoy tan seguro, por eso quisiera que alguien la revise. El trafo creo que sera capaz de entregar 25 o 30 A. Igualmente sera para conectarlo pocos minutos. Les adjunto mi dibujo y desde ya les agradezco. Javier


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2014)

La disposición de los diodos es correcta, siempre que mantengas aislados los disipadores.


Deduzco que deseas armar un rectificador como para unos 90A y esa corriente *NO* la podrás conseguir de un transformador recuperado de microondas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2014)

!Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil!, recomendo que saquem unas chapitas o laminas de hierro que estan en la ventana exactamente entre los dos enrolamentos (primario y secundario). Esas chapitas o   laminas hacen un curto magnectico de modo saturar propositalmente lo nucleo y estabilizar las tensiónes de secundario , pero haora con ese nuevo trabajo para el(lo transformador) ese curto magnectico no es mas interesante y sin el lo transformador trabaja mas tibio.
!Fuerte abrazo!

Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bramu (Abr 20, 2014)

Fogonazo, gracias por responder. Si, los disipadores van aislados. y puse esa cantidad de diodos pensando en que quiza trabajen menos al limite, estoy equivocado?
Y para Daniel Lopes, gracias por el aporte, lo voy a probar.
Cuando lo tenga terminado subire fotos y detalles


----------



## bramu (Abr 22, 2014)

Chicos, la ultima. Ayudenme con las cuentas, si bobino el trafo para que entregue 14 V. Luego de rectificar y cob la caida de tension de los diodos ( son 8) quedaria en 14 v aprox, no ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

El transformador debe medir 12V , que multiplicado por ²√2 te dará 17 V pulsantes , a eso hay que restarle unos 2V de caida en los díodos , con lo que te quedará cercano a los 15 V contínua pulsante*** , ya que la batería cargada al máximo llegará a 14,8 V
***No se puede medir con el tester porque da error , para medirlo hay que colocar un capacitor electrolítico.

Además vas a tener que colocar alguna resistencia limitadora en serie.


Saludos !


----------



## bramu (Abr 24, 2014)

Gracias por responder Dosmetros !! Tenes idea las caracteristicas de la resistencia ?  Cada diodo puede ser que genere una caida de 0.7 v. ??? Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Si , las caidas de tensión en cada díodo comienzan en 0,65V , pero a alta potencia es común una caida de cerca del Volt , y cómo en un puente rectificador quedan alternadamente de a dos en serie , se resta dos volts.

Habría que bajar el datasheet de tus díodos 

Saludos !


----------



## edie gom (Jun 1, 2014)

bramu dijo:


> Hola estimada gente, en el buscador no encontre especificamente lo que necesito, por eso abro este tema. Estoy haciendo, como muchos, un cargador de baterias automotor a partir de un trafo de microondas. Quiero bobinar el secundario con cable de 10 mm2. Pero mi problema es en realidad el puente de diodos, que quiero hacerlo con diodos de alternador, ya que tengo varios (soy mecanico). dibuje una configuracion pero no estoy tan seguro, por eso quisiera que alguien la revise. El trafo creo que sera capaz de entregar 25 o 30 A. Igualmente sera para conectarlo pocos minutos. Les adjunto mi dibujo y desde ya les agradezco. Javier


Hola,soy nuevo en esta interesante pagina y me encantaria saber (si es posible)como te fue con el cargador de baterias,pues en caso de serte util tengo una interesante propuesta con tres transformadores 
Si gustas verla esta en youtube,como construir un cargador de baterias con transformadores de microondas EDIE GOM


----------

